# Where can I find a Blucky?



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Peeps! I have always been a Bucky NOT a Blucky girl....but I have decided I need a Blucky....any idea where I can find one? I can't remember where I found this photo, but does anyone recognize the Haunter? Or the Yard? I think this is the coolest "Blucky" I have ever seen and I want to try one for next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can get bluckies at Spirit Halloween or BigLots.

5' Realistic Skeleton Decoration from Spirit $22.99 

Buy One, Get One 50% OFF - Saturday, October 26 thru Sunday, November 3, 2013 or while quantities last. Regularly $25. 
BigLots 5' Glow-in-the-Dark Skeleton


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Haunti! Any idea whose haunt that is?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks Haunti! Any idea whose haunt that is?


I have no idea but I wish I did know. That greeter is awesome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think that is my place. The jaunty blucky in the big hat with the cool lantern. The killer pumpkin, and the eerie coffin. Yeah, no, my mistake. The place is awesome, nothing like mine. Sorry.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Party City near us has Bluckies.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's Dave Lowe's haunt. http://davelowe.blogspot.com

I saw a few at Big Lots earlier this year. I seem to remember they sell out fast, though.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr_Chicken said:


> That's Dave Lowe's haunt. http://davelowe.blogspot.com


Good to know that he is a professional designer. I shall continue to bask in the warmth of my amateur status. I am just thankful that I live in a subdivision where one fog chiller and couple of props makes you the King of Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Mr. Chicken! Now.....let me see if I can pick his brain...that is one awesome take on a Blucky! (and thanks to Haunti's advice, I picked a Blucky up, the last one they had at Big Lots this morning! So thank you Haunti!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Last one?? That's cutting it close!
You're welcome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Last one?? That's cutting it close!
> You're welcome


:jol:Ha ha! Yep! Nothing like waiting until the last minute. But luckily, the Blucky is for next year's haunt....I have a whole year....but I am starting on him November 9th, just to make sure I get him done in time.


----------

